

Apple's new Mac ads are embarrassing - akandiah
http://www.theverge.com/2012/7/28/3197951/apple-olympic-ads-genius-bar-embarass

======
signalsignal
Is it just me or is there a lot of Anti-Apple links getting submitted to HN
these days?

